# Cantilevered Shelving for Storage Containers



## devann

In need of some shelving for material storage I came up with this design to use in a storage container. I wanted an open front without legs for easier access to the material stored. And I wanted some kind of adjustable design. Please If I could, I'd like to have your 2¢ about how to do a better job of it.

Here are the brackets. Made from plywood glued and fastened to the 2×4s









Here is the leg to support the brackets. Holes are 1/2"-3" o.c.









This is the notch cut in the top of the leg. I used a t-nut to keep the leg from splitting and bumped up to a higher grade bolt. This is what keeps the shelf from crashing down. The legs are spaced at the tie down locations along the top and bottom of the container walls.









Here is an example of the leg with a shelf bracket









Here I have the legs and brackets assembled. The top shelf is 30", the two in the center are 24" and the bottom shelf is 18" 









Here I have it finished. I used 3/4 plywood for the shelves. It's been up for about a week now so far so good. Yep, you guessed it, now I gotta do the other side.









*Update:* Well the other side is done and the shelves have been up for 3 months now without any sagging or deflection so I guess they'll work out as planned.


----------



## patron

i was going to tell you how to do it a different way
but buy the time i got to the end of the article
i realized you were almost done
and decided to keep quiet

i mean why have you tear all this out
and burn it

i threw it back in the pond
you should have seen it
the grain and textures
popped right out 
with the 8 coats of rubbed french finish

oh well
this came out nice 
you should be proud
nice and sturdy too


----------



## devann

Thanks David, I still have to do the other side you know. and I have another 40' container.


----------



## wseand

The only thing I would have done different is build it in my shop. Very well done, I might have to steal the idea.


----------



## spunwood

Well said wseand!


----------



## spunwood

I would have used that design but my walls are bricko-block


----------



## Tag84

Looks great and sturdy Darrel! you can put it up quikely and it's adjustable? great


----------



## tenontim

I have one of these containers in the 20' size, that I store my lumber and etc in. I have the steel adjustable shelving on each side, but I need some deeper shelves on the end. I think this design will fit the bill. I hadn't thought about making a lot of shelves, until I saw this. Looks nice and sturdy. Thanks for the post.


----------



## blackcherry

Wow plenty of hard work on this storage unit, but well worth the effort in the long run. Lumber storage can get out of hand in a hurry , but you have this under control enjoy and thanks for posting …BC


----------



## LittlePaw

Nice and neat now. I need to build one like it . . . mind if I copy your design?


----------



## devann

Thanks for the kind comments y'all. I figure anything posted on the site is there for the taking, I least anything I post is. Knock youselves out.


----------

